# One of my labels



## SouthernMan (Sep 15, 2008)

I just wanted to get some input on a label I created not long ago.







*Edited by: SouthernMan *


----------



## Joanie (Sep 15, 2008)

That's excellent, SouthernMan!!!! What program did you use to create it?


----------



## SouthernMan (Sep 15, 2008)

Joan said:


> That's excellent, SouthernMan!!!! What program did you use to create it?



I use Adobe Photoshop 7 which is an older version. I've used the latest version of Adobe, but I like version 7 better.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 15, 2008)

Too many bells and whistles, eh?





I understand completely! It's difficult to get used to a newer version.

Your label inspired me to play a bit more with Wade's by adjusting the color levels and adding a filter or 2. It loos like silk fabric to me now!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 15, 2008)

Very Nice Southern!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 16, 2008)

Southern Man...love your label....Red and black are my favorite colors.


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 16, 2008)

You guys are just too smart!! There is no way I could ever do that.


----------



## SouthernMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments







hannabarn said:


> You guys are just too smart!! There is no way I could ever do that.




Its not that difficult to create a simple label using Adobe. One day when I get enough time, I'll create a simple tutorial for a beginner.


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 16, 2008)

SouthernMan, 


Most Excellent work on your label!!!! Looks like a Hibiscus in the picture.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## ntx_man (Sep 16, 2008)

That one is classy beautiful!! Here's one from the opposite end of the spectrum. :&gt;

Frank
Denton, Texas


----------



## Wade E (Sep 16, 2008)

Very cute Frank! Do you own a Hog farm or what was the idea?


----------



## SouthernMan (Sep 16, 2008)

ntx_man said:


> That one is classy beautiful!! Here's one from the opposite end of the spectrum. :&gt;
> 
> Frank
> Denton, Texas



Definitely a unique label


----------



## Joanie (Sep 16, 2008)

Frank, that's a hoot and a half!!! I love it!!


----------



## ntx_man (Sep 16, 2008)

No hog farm here, it's kind of a strange marriage of a couple of my other hobbies. I build rockets, collect ceramic piggies, and when making wine, I'm in heaven. 

You know pigs are FAR smarter than horses, right? I mean, truffles are proof of that, right?





Frank
Denton, Texas


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 16, 2008)

A rocket scientist???? This Forum has it all.


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 24, 2008)

SoutthernMan, I am always curious as to what software people use and the design of the labels. Adobe Photoshop? Photoshop Element, etc?


----------



## SouthernMan (Sep 24, 2008)

uavwmn said:


> SoutthernMan, I am always curious as to what software people use and the design of the labels. Adobe Photoshop? Photoshop Element, etc?



Right off the top of my head, Adobe Elements, Adobe Photoshop, Corel Paint Pro Shop, but I've always used Adobe Photoshop.
*Edited by: SouthernMan *


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 24, 2008)

Reminds me of Pink Floyd....the Pink Pig Tour.


I'm all for "Hog Heaven"




Ramona


----------

